# Bonjour!



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Decided to register after Betty sent me the link: sounds like a great friendly forum... I recognise few members too(Steve, how do you get the time to post in so many bb forums??? Do you have a job??? :wink: )

A bit about me:

I'm the current Miss N. Ireland, getting ready for the following shows this year:

WPF Scotland(8 weeks)

Nabba Britain(9 weeks)

Nabba World(12 weeks)

Nabba Universe

With few guest spots too(Cork, Dublin)... I think that's it :roll:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

welcome to the mad house. 8)


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

welcome malika, i checked out your pics and what can I say, another great athlete has joined the site.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome, you're in super shape!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Hello and welcome 8)


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

welcome to MC Malika


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

hiya & welcome


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

hey, have fun and enjoy the forum


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Well Malika I'm delighted to see you grace us with your prescence, to all who don't know this lady she is one of the best (arguably the best, but we don't do arguing here any more) female bodybuilders in the UK.

Have a look at her site http://www.malikazitouni.co.uk , a quality, classy physique who is my tip for NABBA Trained Figure Class 1


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow!

Thanks Extreme,

comment like this from a such knowledgeable man in this sport makes me feel good! 

Hope I won't disapoint you in 8 weeks!

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome :wink:


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Just checked out your gallery and, Wow - you have a great bum :wink:

Welcome to the site, you look like a sound asset 

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks! All these stiff dead-lifts & walking lunges paid off! :lol:


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Malika said:


> Thanks! All these stiff dead-lifts & walking lunges paid off! :lol:


Heh... they certainly did :lol:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

hi malika..

good to have you here... im a newbie here too.. 

yes i do have a job.. (cheeky so and so :roll: :lol: !!).. i work shifts, so when im not at work, i end up posting at various times of day..

hope your well??

steve


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

welcome to the board Malika...


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi Malika, you do look fantastic, a definate inspiration for me to follow! How long have you been training for, and do you have any pics of you before you took up training :?: xx


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Mel,

I have always been involved in some kind of sport, but I weight-train seriously about 6 years now(wish I started earlier!)...

I have trained a good 3 years before stepping on stage.

I don't have any "before pic" in my computor, but once I get a new scanner, I'll post one...


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

Bonjour and welcome!


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Stumpy,

I see you are from France... Where about in France do you live?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

welcomt to musclechat


----------

